# Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen



## sirbenni1993 (7. Oktober 2019)

*Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Heyho leute,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Custom-Wasserkühlung zusammestellen für die CPU und die GraKa. Leider habe ich in diesem bereich keinerlei Erfahrung, nur mit AiO Lösungen.  Daher bitte ich euch mir eine zusammenzustellen. Mein Portmonaie erlaubt mir ein Budgét von 350€ für alles zusammen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Zurzeit habe ich ein AiO Kühllösung von BeQuiet verbaut für die CPU (BeQuiet 360mm AiO). Grafikkarte RTX 2080Ti (Sea Hawk X von Corsair schon so gefertigt).

Danke im Vorraus.

LG

sirbenni1993


Mein System:

i9-9900K @ 5,0GHz
32GB DDR4 4000MHz
MSI Z390 Godlike
MSI RTX 2080Ti Sea Hawk X (Mit der AiO Kühllösung von Corsair)
BeQuiet DPP 11 750 W Platinum Modular
Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 570X Limited Ed. Mirror Black

Mindfactory bevorzugt.


----------



## Sinusspass (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Es ist jetzt zwar nicht so, dass die Hardware nicht von einer Wasserkühlung profitiert, aber bei dem Case würde ein Custom Loop keinen Sinn machen. Da passen ein 360er und ein 240er rein, was du derzeit auch schon fast als Radiatorfläche hast. Klar bekommt die Grafikkarte dann verhältnismäßig mehr Kühlleistung ab, aber das wäre die mindestens 400€ nicht wert. 
Du hast 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Es sein lassen 
2. Neues Case mit mehr möglicher Radiatorfläche, das wären zusammen mindestens 700€
3. Ein externer Radiator, z.B. Mora, das würde die besten Temperaturen ergeben für mindestens 700, eher 800+€


----------



## sirbenni1993 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt zwar nicht so, dass die Hardware nicht von einer Wasserkühlung profitiert, aber bei dem Case würde ein Custom Loop keinen Sinn machen. Da passen ein 360er und ein 240er rein, was du derzeit auch schon fast als Radiatorfläche hast. Klar bekommt die Grafikkarte dann verhältnismäßig mehr Kühlleistung ab, aber das wäre die mindestens 400€ nicht wert.
> Du hast 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Es sein lassen
> 2. Neues Case mit mehr möglicher Radiatorfläche, das wären zusammen mindestens 700€
> 3. Ein externer Radiator, z.B. Mora, das würde die besten Temperaturen ergeben für mindestens 700, eher 800+€



Oke vielen Dank. Ich überlege mir das gehäuse Corsair Obsidia 1000D zuzulegen, denke damit sollten keine Probleme entstehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Von der Größe sicher nicht, da wird die eigentliche Hardware allerdings etwas klein drin erscheinen, und teuer ist das Ganze auch noch.


----------



## the_villaiNs (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Von der Größe sicher nicht, da wird die eigentliche Hardware allerdings etwas klein drin erscheinen, und teuer ist das Ganze auch noch.



Es macht nicht den Anschein bei der Config, als dass Geld ein Problem sei


----------



## IICARUS (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Mit einer Wasserkühlung bekommst den Prozessor auch nicht viel kühler, denn wenn du Glück hast sind da nur noch 5-10°C drin. Daher solltest du dir wirklich überlegen ob du so viel Geld ausgeben möchtest, denn das ganze lohnt sich am ende nur auf Bezug der besseren Optik. Das die Grafikkarte als AIO bereits Wassergekühlt ist wird dir nicht viel bringen, da ich kaum glaube das du sie gut einbinden kannst. Ich kenne die Grafikkarte jetzt nicht so das mir nur bekannt ist das sie keinen FullCover Kühler hat. Das PCB sollte aber von einer Gaming X Trio sein und so könntest du bestimmt ein Wasserkühler dazu verwenden. Aber 100% kann ich dir dies auch nicht sagen.

Die Sea Hawk X *EK* wäre zum einbinden besser gewesen.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit einer Wasserkühlung bekommst den Prozessor auch nicht viel kühler, denn wenn du Glück hast sind da nur noch 5-10°C drin. Daher solltest du dir wirklich überlegen ob du so viel Geld ausgeben möchtest, denn das ganze lohnt sich am ende nur auf Bezug der besseren Optik. Das die Grafikkarte als AIO bereits Wassergekühlt ist wird dir nicht viel bringen, da ich kaum glaube das du sie gut einbinden kannst. Ich kenne die Grafikkarte jetzt nicht so das mir nur bekannt ist das sie keinen FullCover Kühler hat. Das PCB sollte aber von einer Gaming X Trio sein und so könntest du bestimmt ein Wasserkühler dazu verwenden. Aber 100% kann ich dir dies auch nicht sagen.
> 
> Die Sea Hawk X *EK* wäre zum einbinden besser gewesen.



Hmm... Oke alles Klar. Vielen dank euch.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Mit meiner Wasserkühlung bekomme ich den 9900K auf etwa 56-62°C im Schnitt gehalten.
Spitzentemperaturen können aber auch kurz auf einem Kern die 72°C erreichen.


----------



## CaptainRudi (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Hattest du nicht geschrieben, dein Budget liegt bei 350€? 

Wenn du den kleinen I9 9900K Hitzkopf und zusätzlich eine 2080Ti zusammen in einer Custom Wasserkühlung vereinen willst, wirst du für eine gescheite Wasserkühlung mit deinem Geld leider eh nicht hinkommen.

Da du ja auch noch ein hübsches Gehäuse hast, in dem man alles schön sehen kann, vermute ich mal, soll es auch noch alles fein mit RGB Komponenten und ordentlich Hardtubes verlegt sein, oder?

Allein die Kühlkörper für CPU und Grafikkarte von einem Namenhaftem Hersteller kosten zusammen 240€ und damit mehr als die Hälfte deines Budgets   
Dann fehlen noch Radiator/en, Lüfter, Wasserpumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, Schläuche/Rohre und Anschlüsse, Ablasshahn mit passender T-Stück. Optional dann noch Durchflusssensor und Wassertemperatoranzeige. 
Du siehst man muss viele Faktoren beachten. 

Wenn alles hübsch aussehen soll und du auf Optik Wert legts, liegts du eher beim doppelten Wert. 

Abschließend mal zwei sehr schöne Modelle von EK-Waterblocks...ich weiß du möchtest bei Mindfactory eigentlich bestellen... leider bietet Mindfactory aber nicht die ganz cooooolen Sachen an 

EK Water Blocks EK-Velocity Intel RGB - Nickel + Acryl
EK Water Blocks EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti RGB - Nickel + A…
Der Grafikwasserblock wurde zwar speziell für die Referenzdesigns gefertigt, man sieht aber schön wo die Reise hingehen kann 


mfg Rudi


----------



## sirbenni1993 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht geschrieben, dein Budget liegt bei 350€?
> 
> Wenn du den kleinen I9 9900K Hitzkopf und zusätzlich eine 2080Ti zusammen in einer Custom Wasserkühlung vereinen willst, wirst du für eine gescheite Wasserkühlung mit deinem Geld leider eh nicht hinkommen.
> 
> ...



Super, vielen dank für den Input.  Dachte man kommt mit 350€ hin. Ja Oke, sieht schon extrem geil aus. Ja habe die MSI RTX 2080 Ti Sea Hawk X habe bei MSI angerufen, das PCB ist das Referenzdesign. Danke werde mal wohl sparen dann


----------



## CaptainRudi (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Hui...na da hast du auf alle Fälle mehr Auswahl wenn es wirklich gleich ist...
Viel Spaß beim bauen wenn du irgendwann deine Custom Wasserkühlung zusammen stellst. 

Es gibt wirklich viele Dinge dabei zu beachten...du musst dich in jedem Fall vorher gut informieren. 

mfg Rudi


----------



## cudyyy (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Ich habe mich letztes Jahr auch an einen Hardtube loop gemacht mit dem ungefähr geplanten Budget von EUR 600, was schon wesentlich über deinem liegt, und ich bin nicht annähernd damit ausgekommen  Ich hab mir zwar nen durchflusssensor und 2 temp sensoren gegönnt aber der Rest war unentbehrlich und bei ner guten Marke echt nicht billig. Die Kosten für die ganzen Fittings, das T-Stück mit Ablasshahn etc darf man nicht unterschätzen, da kommen schnell auch 150€ zusammen. Der Endpreis war bei mir 1100€ XD


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Hatte auch für meine Wakü 500-600 Euro eingeplant, am ende habe ich mindestens das doppelte ausgegeben. Aber ich erfreue mich jeden Tag so eine tolle Wasserkühlung zu haben und halten wird sie auch noch einige Jahre. Kein vergleich zu einer AIO die nach ein paar Jahren als Einwegprodukt sozusagen Schrott ist.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Danke euch, sehr interessant. Habe null Ahnung von Custom Wasserkühlung. Also wie man sie zusammenbaut, dann den Kühler auf der GPU, achherje...


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Ist sehr einfach, am besten mal ein paar Videos auf YouTube anschauen, wird dort oft gezeigt wie alles geht.

Al sich meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammen gebaut habe, hatte ich mich auch gut 3 Monate intensiv darauf vorbereitet und alles was dazu als Info oder Video gab besucht. Solange das du keine Grafikkarte umbauen musst ist im Grunde alles sehr einfach. Schwiriger wird es erst wenn Hardtubing verwendet wird, da hierzu auf Maß Rohre zugeschnitten und gebogen werden. Schlauch ist einfach zu verlegen und lässt sich mit den Anschlüssen auch sehr schnell von Hand festziehen. Selbst das umbauen einer Grafikkarte ist am ende auch nicht so schwer. Es gibt heute zu Tage fast für alles ein Video zum rein schauen. Das war vor Jahren als das Internet noch nicht so fortgeschritten war was ganz anderes.


----------



## sirbenni1993 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist sehr einfach, am besten mal ein paar Videos auf YouTube anschauen, wird dort oft gezeigt wie alles geht.
> 
> Al sich meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammen gebaut habe, hatte ich mich auch gut 3 Monate intensiv darauf vorbereitet und alles was dazu als Info oder Video gab besucht. Solange das du keine Grafikkarte umbauen musst ist im Grunde alles sehr einfach. Schwiriger wird es erst wenn Hardtubing verwendet wird, da hierzu auf Maß Rohre zugeschnitten und gebogen werden. Schlauch ist einfach zu verlegen und lässt sich mit den Anschlüssen auch sehr schnell von Hand festziehen. Selbst das umbauen einer Grafikkarte ist am ende auch nicht so schwer. Es gibt heute zu Tage fast für alles ein Video zum rein schauen. Das war vor Jahren als das Internet noch nicht so fortgeschritten war was ganz anderes.



Super vielen Dank. Werde auf jeden fall zu EK Waterblocks gehen, und da alles bestellen. Schlauch, GPU/CPU Küjler, und zubehör. Danke


----------



## Venom89 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Nein, dass solltest du nicht tun und dich vorher einlesen. Sonst gibt es gleich Probleme. Nur als Beispiel, Weichmacher der sich aus den klaren Schläuchen (auch EK) wäscht und dir die Kühler verstopft.
Es gibt noch andere Hersteller (Aquacomputer, Watercool etc), sich da auf einen zu beschränken ist ein Fehler.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom WasserkÃ¼hlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Bei mir ist die Pumpe von AquaComputer.
Meine Schläuche sind die Mayhems Ultra Clear, da dieser Schlauch wenig Weichmacher enthält.

Ohne Weichmacher gibt es die diese hier:
EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273

Durchsichtige Schläuche beinhalten immer Weichmacher, sonst wären es ja Hardtubing. 
Mein Monoblock ist von EK und auch der Kühler der Grafikkarte ist von EK.
Es gibt aber auch gute Blöcke von Watercool oder AquaComputer.

Hatte auch mal ein guten CPU-Kühler von Aquacomputer drauf.

Anschlüsse gibt es von unterschiedliche Hersteller.
Gute und günstige findest du auch über Watercool, sowie auch Winkel-Adapter die nicht fehlen sollten.
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...tercooleK/Categories/"Anschlüsse / Schläuche"

Ausgleichsbehälter ist auch Geschmackssache, bevorzugt wird hier auch gerne aus Glas(Borosilikat).
Dann solltest du dir auch überlegen was für ein Schlauch verwendet werden soll. Gibt es auch in verschiedene Größen und dazu müssen dann auch die Anschlüsse passend ausgesucht werden.

Ich habe 16/10er Schlauch verbaut, da dieser nicht so einfach abknicken kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es bei mir momentan aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe aber noch ein Mora mit dran.


----------



## claster17 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Anfangs hatte ich mich ebenfalls hauptsächlich an EK orientiert und nach eingehender Beratung sind nur noch Schläuche und Anschlüsse von EK übrig geblieben. Der Rest setzt sich aus Alphacool, Aquacomputer, Phanteks und Watercool zusammen.

Eine eindeutige Empfehlung ist ein externer Mora, falls du dich nicht vor so einem Monstrum scheust. Der macht im Grunde alle anderen Radiatoren obsolet.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Von Alphacool habe ich nur die zwei intern verbaute Radiatoren. Aber mein Mora war anfangs nicht mit eingeplant, sonst hätte ich im Grunde zumindest auf einen der zwei verzichten können. Einer ist immer für ein Notbetrieb nicht schlecht. 

Habe das ganze auch mal ohne den Mora getestet und komme so auf 900-1000 U/min bei 35°C Wassertemperatur. Der Mora macht halt so viel aus das ich nur noch 500 U/min für 30°C Wassertemperatur brauche und so mein Rechner selbst unter Last lautlos bleibt. Könnte sogar noch auf 350 U/min runter gehen und dann würde ich halt 5-7°C mit der Wassertemperatur höher kommen. Die Lüfter auf dem Mora lass ich erst ab 30°C Wassertemperatur mit laufen.


----------



## CaptainRudi (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Einziger echter Nachteil...und das ist gleichzeitig auch mein nicht Kaufargument ...ist die abscheuliche Hässlichkeit so einen Mega Kasten neben seinem Rechner stehen zu haben. 

Man muss sich vorher im Klaren sein, was man mit seiner Wasserkühlung erreichen möchte. Soll es den Rechner genial aussehen lassen und mit den Temperaturen keine Weltrekorde gebrochen werden, dann reichen gewöhnliche Radiatoren vollkommen aus. 

mfg Rudi


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Gerade wenn du dir wirklich das 1000d holst, kommst du intern problemlos zurecht.
Ek ist zwar nicht schlecht, es gibt aber besseres, je nachdem, was man haben will.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> Einziger echter Nachteil...und das ist gleichzeitig auch mein nicht Kaufargument ...ist die abscheuliche Hässlichkeit so einen Mega Kasten neben seinem Rechner stehen zu haben.



Natürlich ist es Geschmackssache. Ich zB finde den Mora alles andere als hässlich. Trotzdem hängt er bei mir, am Linken Schrank vom Schreibtisch. Da muss man schon drauf hinweisen, damit er überhaupt gesehen wird. 

Davon ab empfinde ich zB dickere Interne Radiatoren als Potten hässlich.  



> Man muss sich vorher im Klaren sein, was man mit seiner Wasserkühlung erreichen möchte. Soll es den Rechner genial aussehen lassen und mit den Temperaturen keine Weltrekorde gebrochen werden, dann reichen gewöhnliche Radiatoren vollkommen aus.



Natürlich spielt die Optik eine große Rolle, jedoch würde ich niemals den ganzen Aufwand betreiben, um dann trotzdem beschissene Temperaturen zu haben. Ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn. 

Wie schon gesagt, lässt sich das ganze optisch ansprechend und praktisch gestalten.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Zum Glück hat jeder sein Geschmack und darüber lässt sich auch nicht streiten.
Ich finde den Mora nicht hässlich, aber das liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachtes und ist daher auch nichts einzuwenden wenn jemand dazu anders darüber denkt.

In meinem Fall steht der auch unterm Schreibtisch und ist daher auch nicht direkt ersichtlich.
Erst recht nicht wenn ich vor dem Rechner sitze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe jetzt auch nicht die schönsten Lüfter drauf, da ich auf Noctua gesetzt habe und zu dieser Zeit Noctua noch keine schwarzen Lüfter hatte.
Aber ich habe auch schon so ein Mora mit schönen Lüfter und auch mit einer schönen Blende gesehen, wo die Lüfter ehe von einem Staubfilter verdeckt waren. Man kann daher auch noch selbst dran arbeiten und sich alles so machen wie man es gerne hat.

Natürlich muss man kein Mora haben, das geht auch mit interne verbaute Radiatoren, aber dann nicht lautlos wie ich es gerne habe. Denn ich sitze mit im Wohnzimmer und auch wenn ich Kopfhörer beim spielen trage haben meine Mitbewohner vor dem Fernseher sitzend keine Kopfhörer auf und ich kenne es selbst wie selbst leise Lüfter mit der Zeit in so einem Fall nerven können. Mein Rechner läuft oft Stundenlang und so ist es nicht was was mal stören könnte.


----------



## CaptainRudi (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Auf jeden Falls liegt's im Auge des Betrachters...  und das ist auch gut so. Für mich ist es einfach nur ein viereckiger Kasten mit Lüftern dran. Streng genommen ist's ja auch nicht mehr 

Dann baust du noch komplett LED Lüfter dran und lässt sie farblich rotieren....fertig ist deine Eigene Disko Beleuchtung...yeah 

Naja...ich werde wohl kein Freund mehr von den kleinen Kästchen...*schmunzel*

@Venom89

Na wenn ich mir eine Custom Wasserkühlung Plane und umsetze, dann soll diese natürlich auch einen besseren Kühleffekt haben. Geb ich dir natürlich Recht...
Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Gründe sich sowas zusammen zu bauen. Einen Grund habe ich ja bereits genannt und der zweite ist die Ästhetik eines Rechners und da kommen wir gleich noch zu meinem Punkt den ich noch unbedingt loswerden wollte.

Warum sollte bei einer Custom Wasserkühlung nicht die Optik im Vordergrund stehen.? Das macht doch erst den Reiz des ganzen aus, seine eigene Module und Teile selbst zu planen, welche Leitungen verbaut werden sollen, welches Wasser verwendet werden soll und und und...

Einfach weil es manchen Leuten Spaß macht sowas zu bauen, darf in meinen Augen auch die Optik im Vordergrund stehen...  

Mein eigenes System habe ich zum Beispiel auch lieber aus optischen Gründen geplant und gebaut. Der positive Nebeneffekt waren trotzdem die kühleren Temperaturen. Ist eben alles eine Frage der Anordnung der Bauteile...

Ich habe zum Beispiel statt einem dicken 45er oder gar 60er Radiator nur einen 280x30er und Corsair LL 140 Lüftern der Optik wegen ausgewählt. Eben weil ich die dickeren wie du auch, nicht sehr schön finde. Im Schnitt erziele ich trotzdem ca.10 Grad niedrige Temperaturen gegenüber meiner alten Luftkühlung. So muss es schon sein...

Idealerweise hätte ich eigentlich die ML Lüfter verbauen sollen, einfach weil sie mehr Luft durch den Radiator gepresst hätten. Dafür sehen die aber nicht so schön aus...

Du siehst, es gibt unzählige Varianten, Möglichkeiten und Gründe sich eine eigene Custom Wasserkühlung zuzulegen. 


Mfg Rudi


----------



## __R4MP4GE (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Hah, ich hab mich auch grade mit dem Gedanken getragen mir son Custom Ding zu bestellen / zusammenzustellen. Aber wenn ich das alles so lese, komme ich davon ganz schnell wieder ab, das ist mir a) zu teuer & b) zu aufwändig.. ^^ Dann füll ich lieber mal die Silent Loop nach und lebe mit dem gewissen Geräusch dass die 1080er machen..


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

So hat jede Zielgruppe das was jeder haben möchte. 

Eine Silent Loop ist auch im Aufbau nicht aufwendig, das kannst auch mit einer custom Wakü machen und würdest auch nicht viel mehr ausgeben. Der Unterschied ist dann nur das wenn bei deiner Silent Loop wiedermal die Pumpe verreckt wir immer noch unsere Wasserkühlung am laufen haben. Wenn du dann mal den Kühler zerlegen musst weil der sich zugesetzt hat haben wir unseren vielleicht auch zerlegen müssen aber viel schneller und einfacher  neu befüllt und entlüftet. Wenn bei dir Kühlwasser verdunstet musst du dieses aufwendig nachfüllen, wir müssen nichts nachfüllen da wir ein Ausgleichsbehälter haben der ständig das Wasser ausgleicht.

In der zeit wo du zwei oder drei AIOs verbaust haben wir immer noch unsere erste custom Wakü verbaut und die wird auch eine weile halten. Alles andere sind nur extras die dazu kommen wenn man Spaß an diesem Hobby hat. Da ist man dann auch bereit etwas mehr dazu auszugeben. Zudem meist auch alles immer nach und nach dazu kommt und es sich hier nicht um Kosten handelt die auf einmal auftreten.

Meine Wasserkühlung ist selbst mit Last lautlos und auch wenn ich Kopfhörer trage dann störe ich niemanden im selben Raum.


----------



## claster17 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> wir müssen nichts nachfüllen da wir ein Ausgleichsbehälter haben der ständig das Wasser ausgleicht.



Theoretisch müssten wir nachfüllen, aber im AGB allein ist häufig mehr Wasser auf Reserve als in einer ganzen AiO.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Ich habe ein 250ml AGB und musste innerhalb von 2 Jahren nichts nachfüllen.
Aber in dieser Zeit habe ich auch mal was umgebaut und dann habe ich auch so zusagen wieder neu aufgefüllt.

Aber wenn nichts umgebaut wird muss man mit einem AGB nicht groß nachfüllen.
Kommt natürlich auch auf die Größe vom AGB mit an. Aber eine AIO hat kein AGB, da wird das Kühlwasser mit dem Inhalt aus dem Radiator ausgeglichen.


----------



## Tekkla (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich finde den Mora nicht hässlich, aber das liegt wie immer im Auge des Betrachtes und ist daher auch nichts einzuwenden wenn jemand dazu anders darüber denkt.
> 
> In meinem Fall steht der auch unterm Schreibtisch und ist daher auch nicht direkt ersichtlich.
> Erst recht nicht wenn ich vor dem Rechner sitze.


Mo-Ra! Mo-Ra! Mo-Ra! Also wenn man es wirklich leise haben will, dann kommt man um sowas meiner Erfahrung nach nicht rum. Oder aber man verbaut monströs viel Fläche in einem riesigen Gehäuse. Das geht auch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 250ml AGB und musste innerhalb von 2 Jahren nichts nachfüllen.
> Aber in dieser Zeit habe ich auch mal was umgebaut und dann habe ich  auch so zusagen wieder neu aufgefüllt.


Genau das. Ein Jahr ohne  Umbau und kaum verflüchtigtes Kühlmittel gehabt. Und ich habe "nur" einen  150ml AGB.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Sieht gut aus bei dir, ist halt wie bereits gesagt Geschmackssache.
Mein Rechner ist so schon schwer genug, mehr interne Radiatoren möchte ich nicht mehr haben.


----------



## CaptainRudi (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Oha...ein Moba Anhänger......

Ja aber stimmt sieht schon ordentlich aus... wäre für mich trotzdem zuviel des guten. 

Bei mir steht der Rechner mit einem Bequiet Dark Base Pro 900 rev.2 Gehäuse mit gemütlichen 7 Lüftern der schönen Corsair LL Modelle und leuchtet abends unsere Wohnstube aus. 

So muss das sein...meine Frau braucht dann auch keine Lampe mehr *grins*

Insgesamt habe ich 9 Lüfter im System und alle sind schöne Silentmodelle, bzw. so eingestellt, daß sie nicht mehr als 900 bis 1000 Umdrehungen machen und dann quasi nicht zu hören sind. Zwei davon sind 120er von Artic. Die verrichten ihren stummen Dienst unter dem PSU Cover, zwei sind 120er Corsair LL und der Rest 140 Corsair LL. 

Ich hab die alle extra so gekauft damit mein System hübsch aussieht und trotzdem schön gut kühlt.

Man muss wirklich sagen, wenn man solche Corsair LL Teile kauft braucht man schon einen besseren Airflow im Gehäuse. Das erreiche ich indem ich einfach mehr davon im System verbaut habe...
Meiner Meinung nach...deswegen hatte ich das im letzten Beitrag geschrieben, wären ML Lüfter für den Druck besser gewesen. 

Aber so habe ich meinen persönlichen Kompromiss aus Kühlung, Optik und Silentfähigkeit gefunden. 

Einzig die Wasserpumpe höre ich beim Einschalten des Rechners kurz säuseln, aber nur solange bis die Mainboard Kühler Kurve greift und dann summt die knuffige Pumpe nur noch so vor sich hin... Echt leise bei ca.1500 Umdrehungen und hört sich einfach herrlich an...so säuselnd eben 

Mfg Rudi


----------



## __R4MP4GE (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> So hat jede Zielgruppe das was jeder haben möchte.
> 
> Eine Silent Loop ist auch im Aufbau nicht aufwendig, das kannst auch mit einer custom Wakü machen und würdest auch nicht viel mehr ausgeben. Der Unterschied ist dann nur das wenn bei deiner Silent Loop wiedermal die Pumpe verreckt wir immer noch unsere Wasserkühlung am laufen haben. Wenn du dann mal den Kühler zerlegen musst weil der sich zugesetzt hat haben wir unseren vielleicht auch zerlegen müssen aber viel schneller und einfacher  neu befüllt und entlüftet. Wenn bei dir Kühlwasser verdunstet musst du dieses aufwendig nachfüllen, wir müssen nichts nachfüllen da wir ein Ausgleichsbehälter haben der ständig das Wasser ausgleicht.
> 
> ...



Damit hast du vollkommen recht! Aber ich für meinen Teil muss mir eingestehen dass ich nicht so der begnadete Schrauber bin und zudem mit zunehmendem Alter auch immer fauler werde, was das rumschrauben etc. angeht. Ja du hast recht, die Silent Loop ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, keine Frage! Meine reißt grade nach 21 Monaten die Hufe hoch, daher komm ich überhaupt erst auf den Thread hier.. Jedoch bin ich pers. denke ich damit überfordert, mir da etwas anderes in den Rechner zu bauen, zumal da auch nicht wirklich Platz für irgendwas größeres ist (und ich wüsste nicht wie ich das machen müsste. Von daher muss ich wohl mit den AIO Lösungen vorlieb nehmen..


----------



## IICARUS (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Custom Wasserkühlung 1. Mal bin auf eure Hilfe angewiesen*

Natürlich ist eine AIO schnell ein und ausgebaut, aber ein modulare Wasserkühlung ist zumindest mit Schlauch auch schnell eingebaut. Denn bis auf den Ausgleichsbehälter ist ja alles identisch und verlangt im Grunde die selben Einbauschritte. 

Also Radiator verbaut, Kühler verbauen, platz für den AGB suchen und fest verbauen. Dann Anschlüsse überall ohne Überwurfmutter Handfest drauf schrauben und Schlauch drauf stecken. Das andere ende an den nächsten Anschluss dran halten und mit einer Schere abschneiden. Daraufstecken und die Überwurfmutter auch handfest festschrauben. Dann Kühlflüssigkeit einfüllen und Pumpe ausschalten bevor das Kühlwasser komplett weg ist. Nachfüllen und das ganze so oft wiederholen bis der Loop voll ist. Dann ca. 30-60 min laufen lassen und immer wieder Gehäuse etwas kippen damit Luft was festhängt ins AGB gelangen kann. Manche lassen auch das ganze ein paar Stunden laufen um sicher zu gehen das nichts undicht ist.

Am ende noch den Füllstand bis auf 5mm auffüllen und fertig.

Beim Befüllen sollte ein Überbrückungsstecker das Netzteil überbrücken damit die Pumpe daran angeschlossen werden kann und sonst nirgendwo drauf steckt. Denn Mainboard und Grafikkarte sollten keine Spannung anliegen haben solange alles befüllt. Es kann immer sein das man was vergessen hat oder ein Anschluss nicht richtig drauf ist oder sonst was und wenn dann Hardware etwas nass wird kann man es problemlos trocknen ohne das was passieren wird. Das Netzteil kann man aber auch mit einem kurzem  Kabel oder Büroklammer überbrücken.

Im Grund ist es auch einfach, man stellt es sich meist aber schwieriger vor.
Selbst wenn mehrere Radiatoren verbaut werden ist es nicht schwerer, nur wenn die Grafikkarte dazu umgebaut wird muss man sich etwas damit befassen. Es gibt aber auch Grafikkarten die sind bereits ab Werk mit einem Wasserkühler versehen.

Natürlich ist eine AIO auch einfach zu verbauen und auch nichts einzuwenden wer solch eine Wasserkühlung verbauen möchte.


----------

